# Problem mit der Downloadgeschwindigkeit von Steam



## ZX-6R (30. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

trotz 50.000er-Leitung lädt Steam bei mir mit nur maximal 1,6 MB/s herunter, egal zu welcher Uhrzeit oder um welchen Titel es sich handelt.
Bei UPlay und im Battle.net werden dagegen volle 5MB/s erreicht. Daher meine Frage, ob Steam generell nicht schneller ausliefert oder es andere mögliche Ursachen geben könnte?


----------



## Amon (30. Dezember 2014)

Eventuell gerade viel traffic im Steam Netz durch die Feiertagsaktion. Ich selbst lade auch "nur" mit 1,6MB/s aber das geht bei ner 16000er Leitung auch ok.


----------



## ZX-6R (30. Dezember 2014)

Das wäre eine Erklärung für den Moment, aber auch schon Wochen vor dem 18. Dezember hatte ich dieses Problem.


----------



## taks (30. Dezember 2014)

Evtl. Download-Einstellungen in Steam anpassen?


----------



## mattinator (30. Dezember 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Evtl. Download-Einstellungen in Steam anpassen?



Jup, Du kannst den lokalen Steam-Server auch manuell ändern.


----------



## ZX-6R (30. Dezember 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Evtl. Download-Einstellungen in Steam anpassen?



Also bei ''Downloadbandbreite begrenzen'' ist ''Keine Beschränkung'' ausgewählt.
 Downloadregion ist Germany - Munich


----------



## mattinator (30. Dezember 2014)

ZX-6R schrieb:


> Downloadregion ist Germany - Munich



Probier einfach mal eine andere in DE.


----------



## ZX-6R (30. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich einen aktuellen Download pausieren und mit einem anderen Downloadserver fortsetzen?


----------



## mattinator (30. Dezember 2014)

Denke schon, da die Daten "scheibchenweise" geladen werden.


----------



## ZX-6R (30. Dezember 2014)

Ein Wechsel auf Frankfurt hat leider schon mal nichts gebracht, hat sich sogar eher leicht verschlechtert. Liegt aber gerade vielleicht wirklich am Sale 

Naja, vor kurzem noch mit DSL 3000 rumgegurkt, da sind 1,6 MB/s gar nicht schlecht


----------

